# RGS East Spring Open House-some photographs



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I was delighted to make Roger Cutter's spring open house last Saturday. The weather was great on Saturday, not so great on Sunday.
This was a teriffic event, with many folks showing up with great looking locomotives and rolling stock, all done to a consistent NG theme. Very impressive. And Roger's layout is a sight to behold, over 600 ft mainline and many sidings, sprurs, yards, and the like, all elevated for comfortable use and viewing. Great looking structures, also. Not to mention the HOn3 modular layouts, and various workshops that kept us all looking and talking for hours. Oh and running trains continuously. Great fun.

Here are a few photos:
































































Should you wish to see the full phot album, please copy and past the following link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...Kj4z9_KgAE#

Thanks Roger!

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry 
I have said this before, If I ever build another RR, thats how I want to design it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous... Thanks for the link, Jerry...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few photos: 
Er, Jerry - not getting any pics. I sent you an email. (See the FAQs for the non-1st-class picture posting tips.)


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi -

regarding the non- pictures in my post, I had actually successfully inserted the photos into the post, even did a test post to make sure it would work. Then I made the mistake of editing a minor typo, and the re-post after the edit mangled the photo code links. It was later at night by that time, so I surrendered and hoped the album link would be enjoyed by viewers

Regards

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

That's the reason you shouldn't paste or type in the HTML code for the pictures while in the Rich-text/HTML editor's "Normal View" mode, you should always type or paste the HTML code in, while in the "HTML View" mode. That way if you need to go back in to edit something the links don't get trashed, additionally, the other advantage is when you switch back to the "Normal View" mode you get to see the pictures while you type in the textual content. Sorry you had the problem.


----------

